# Happy Birthday Herkku



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kerkku.

Sorry it's a bit late but hope you've had a great day & some nice pressies.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, you add so much to the Opera on DVD thread as well as others.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Herkku!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Always enjoy reading your perceptive reviews on opera and love the way you often follow a theme in your viewing.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I only found this thread today, but thanks, I was moved to tears, especially listening to the birthday song!


----------

